# HR22-100 is Sooo Slooowwww!



## babzog (Sep 20, 2006)

HR22-100 running 0x290 (obviously)

What did you do to get the speed out of your unit? Mine is still PAINFULLY slow - guide, trickplay, menu changing... every aspect of operation is slow as molasses. It takes _at least _ (sometimes 2-3s) a second from click to action. Trickplay is awful, esp the skip to tick... it takes FOREVER to get to the end of a recording.

Please help!!


----------



## California King (Nov 24, 2007)

If it's anything like the HR21, then you get used to it...only thing people have said in the past to speed it up is to turn scrolling off in the Display Preferences...and that's just when using the guide.


----------



## babzog (Sep 20, 2006)

You're kidding, right? I certainly hope so!

You mean to say, I actually have to live with this unit's poor performance? The R15 was so much faster than this thing is right now! I simply can't believe that people would accept the behavior I'm seeing as normal without raising a royal fuss. There has to be something wrong (and thus, correctable).


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Have you tried doing a menu reset?

Menu>Parental Fav's & Setup>System Setup>Reset>Restart Receiver


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I have to admit, my HR22-100 is a lot slower than my R15s. I seldom use them, and when I do, their speed always surprises me.


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

That's my only gripe with the HR22 is the slowwww response. It's very awkward. I can't imagine what they did to slow it down so much. The screen painting is fast, but the remote response is very laggy. It's not the remote control because I also use a Pronto and it has the same problem.


----------



## babzog (Sep 20, 2006)

So.. is that it then? It "just sucks"? Sorry to be *****ing... but this speed issue truly is something DTV needs to address before adding more bells and whistles (and should have been a higher priority before the last round of bells and whistles, IMO). Better to make sure it goes before spending a lot of time polishing the brass, yes?

AirRocker: I've tried a RBR to no avail. Only option left to me is to initiate a reformat which I don't want to do unless I have to.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

babzog said:


> HR22-100 running 0x290 (obviously)
> 
> What did you do to get the speed out of your unit? Mine is still PAINFULLY slow - guide, trickplay, menu changing... every aspect of operation is slow as molasses. It takes _at least _ (sometimes 2-3s) a second from click to action. Trickplay is awful, esp the skip to tick... it takes FOREVER to get to the end of a recording.
> 
> Please help!!


I'm not sure why your HR22 is so slow. From the time I press the button, it takes less then a second for my guide to pop up. With the new method to skip to ticks, I can skip an hours time or 4 ticks in a couple seconds. If you want to see slow, you should have seen my Motorola HD DVR with cable.


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

babzog said:


> So.. is that it then? It "just sucks"? Sorry to be *****ing... but this speed issue truly is something DTV needs to address before adding more bells and whistles (and should have been a higher priority before the last round of bells and whistles, IMO). Better to make sure it goes before spending a lot of time polishing the brass, yes?
> 
> AirRocker: I've tried a RBR to no avail. Only option left to me is to initiate a reformat which I don't want to do unless I have to.


Reformatting is not the answer, all the HR22's are slow to respond to the remote. Maybe they are using a slower CPU on that box?


----------



## Sackett (May 21, 2007)

Is your remote in IR or RF? If it is in RF try it in IR and see if it is better.


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

Sackett said:


> Is your remote in IR or RF? If it is in RF try it in IR and see if it is better.


Mine is IR.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Do you have a network cable connected to it? I have read other threads that mention when its networked, it runs slower.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

runs about the same speed as the old HR20-100 I had.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

babzog said:


> So.. is that it then? It "just sucks"? Sorry to be *****ing... but this speed issue truly is something DTV needs to address before adding more bells and whistles (and should have been a higher priority before the last round of bells and whistles, IMO). Better to make sure it goes before spending a lot of time polishing the brass, yes?
> 
> AirRocker: I've tried a RBR to no avail. Only option left to me is to initiate a reformat which I don't want to do unless I have to.


When DirecTV first came out with NDS's DVR+ platform it was proven that a reformat helped in eliminating slow speed,lockups,restarts in the R15/16s.Now that DirecTV is managing their HD DVR+ platform the question is:"Is DirecTV DVR+ still sensitive and needs to be reformatted to solve these problems"?.

I would say try a reformat see if it helps because the other option is to replace the DVR.With the R15/16 when you reformatted the new software became the original software.Does the HRs do that?.Don't know because I run the R22 and the only thing I have found to help is a reset everything,haven't found how to reformat it.

DirecTV needs to address these issues of slow speeds and lockups and how to solve them or be faced with several DVR exchanges.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

My HR21 is so slow too. I was thinking about swapping out for a 22, but now i'm gonna wait till the new TIVO box comes out next year.


----------



## randude (Feb 3, 2008)

My HR22 was running slow this week after it updated the software. It was even causing the directv2pc app to skip on playback. I rebooted the unit and now it seems fine.

I also used to have a problem when my HR21 was connected to the network. I swapped my linksys wrt54g out for a zoom modem/router and haven't' had the problem since. I'm still not sure why that was causing a problem.


----------



## Chevy-SS (May 11, 2008)

I was using Tivo R10 standard-def, recently upgraded to D* high-def service using HR22-100. I find the HR22-100 menu/guide speed to be about same as the Tivo R10. Both are sloooooow.

-


----------



## maverick96 (Nov 25, 2008)

So there is no fix to this painfully slow receiver???? Someone said their moto cable box was slower, I think not my moto cable box screamed next to this thing...


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

gquiring said:


> Reformatting is not the answer, all the HR22's are slow to respond to the remote. Maybe they are using a slower CPU on that box?


My HR22 is not slow. Mine is quite snappy and recently I have even managed to bounce my finger on the remote buttons and overshoot a channel or two.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

maverick96 said:


> So there is no fix to this painfully slow receiver???? Someone said their moto cable box was slower, I think not my moto cable box screamed next to this thing...


I mentioned that the Moto Box was slower, because it sometimes took 5 to 10 seconds for a command to work (I've never waited that long with the HR22). So I would press several buttons and after waiting, all the commands that were buffered would start. Usually unplugging it to do a reset would resolve this problem for a while.

My HR22 started slowing down recently, when I tried to use the on demand local weather option. Kept pressing the red button while on 362 and nothing but the error noise. Then I noticed commands really slowed down, so I did a reset from the setup menu and its now back to normal. Once again, I press a button on the remote and responds in less then a second.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

texasmoose said:


> My HR21 is so slow too. I was thinking about swapping out for a 22, but now i'm gonna wait till the new TIVO box comes out next year.


Not trying to start a Tivo flame war but one thing yall might consider, is that the DirecTivo was one platform in the past. There is nothing saying the future DirecTV/Tivo unit will be the godsend that everyone thinks. Just read this bit from Cnet Editor Matt Elliott on the Comcast Tivo experience. http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10074674-1.html?tag=mncol

That doesnt mean that the DirecTV/Tivo unit coming up will be as bad as he thought the Comcast one was, however, you must keep in mind that it could even be worse. Just because it was good in the past is no guaranty of future product usability.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Rahlquist, I appreciate your point of view, and ask that TiVo discussion take place in the press release thread. 

As far as menu display speed, I will tell you this... they are aware of it and they are working on it. Expect improvements "soon."


----------



## Rabushka (Dec 21, 2007)

If you think the HRs are slow you should try the HD box from Cablevision. You can cook a meal before the screen comes up when changing a station!


----------



## gquiring (Jan 8, 2006)

I owned and used a HR20-100 for about a year and when it was replaced with the HR22, it was an obvious slow down. The HR20 was blazing fast especially when compared to the Tivo Hr10-250. So what are the internal differences that causes the HR22 to be slower than a HR20? Is it a slower processor? Less memory?


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

babzog said:


> HR22-100 running 0x290 (obviously)
> 
> What did you do to get the speed out of your unit? Mine is still PAINFULLY slow - guide, trickplay, menu changing... every aspect of operation is slow as molasses. It takes _at least _ (sometimes 2-3s) a second from click to action. Trickplay is awful, esp the skip to tick... it takes FOREVER to get to the end of a recording.
> 
> Please help!!


Be careful with the multiple clicks, they can come back to bite you. Twice I have deleted the wrong show that way. I scrolled through the playlist until it stopped on the one I wanted, then hit the red button. It seemed to freeze for about 5-6 seconds, then went to the delete screen. Trouble is I didn't notice that after all that time it decided to register one more click down the playlist. This is so common that I never use the red bottom for delete now just in case. I agree, my HR22 can be painfully slow to respond to remote commonds. It's not as slow as the 10-250 was re-ordering season passes but slower than it was on regular daily-use remote response. And I am using IR. It was much worse even with RF.


----------



## Jasqid (Oct 26, 2008)

I was just installed with an HR22 and it is painfully slow. (I dont think you should need to format it..) I migrated from Comcast wiht the Moto DVR box. The Moto box did scream with speed... but the menus and guides were crap.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

My HR22 seems at least as fast in guide and menus as my HR20s.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Jasqid said:


> I was just installed with an HR22 and it is painfully slow. (I dont think you should need to format it..) I migrated from Comcast wiht the Moto DVR box. The Moto box did scream with speed... but the menus and guides were crap.


If you want to try it(reformat) here's how I do it remember doing this you will lose all recordings,settings,favorites lists.

Go into Menu in System Info.Go to Reset/Reset Everything.When the lights go out on the DVR you want to press the REC button and Down Arrow on the DVR until the Record button light comes on(It will take awhile so be patient) then release both buttons.Look at the TV screen it should say"Reformatting Hard Drive".

Well that's it, this works on my R22-100 it should also work on the HRs.

This post is dedicated to Mr.Nerd,without his help I would have never been able to put up with the R15.

P.S. The DVR+ platform is reformat sensitive and it does help.:sure:


----------



## brianphill (Sep 22, 2007)

We've had our HR20 for about a year - used a DirecTivo before that, and the slowness of the HR20 took some gettng used to. Now we're at my in-laws for the holidays and they have an R15, and boy is that thing fast! I'm very surprised at the difference in the overall responsiveness, and I wish our HR20 had the same kind of performance.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

If a DVR has bad sectors on the hard drive it will cause it to slow up until it reaches a point where it will fail to function!!!

Don't ASK ME how I know!!!


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> If you want to try it(reformat) here's how I do it remember doing this you will lose all recordings,settings,favorites lists.
> 
> Go into Menu in System Info.Go to Reset/Reset Everything.When the lights go out on the DVR you want to press the REC button and Down Arrow on the DVR until the Record button light comes on(It will take awhile so be patient) then release both buttons.Look at the TV screen it should say"Reformatting Hard Drive".
> 
> ...


Jhon, I can pretty much vouch for the fact that you _can't_ get an HR22 to format the hard drive with this technique, and I can't get an HR20 to do it either. Reports of people doing this seem to have occurred months if not years ago, and I wonder if the recent software doesn't support it on these machines.

With the HR22 I have tried more than a dozen times. The HR20 I tried twice. I know that people say it's a "timing" thing, but I have tried every permutation I can think of. I've tried it when it's a "reset everything" and I've tried it when it's just "restart the receiver." I've tried it with an RBR, and I've tried it after pulling the plug. I've also tried every combination of holding buttons: holding both or holding one then pressing the other at every point in the cycle when the DVR lights go out or the screen goes blank, both initially, and then the brief time it goes black after "Just a few seconds more" and everyplace in between. Nothing works. If someone could try it and if he/she gets it to work tell me how, I'd love it, as I have an issue I am hoping a reformat will help solve. BTW as far as the timing goes, I have no problems forcing a software download with 0-2-4-6-8. I don't think my timing's that bad.

SMK


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

RoyGBiv said:


> Jhon, I can pretty much vouch for the fact that you _can't_ get an HR22 to format the hard drive with this technique, and I can't get an HR20 to do it either. Reports of people doing this seem to have occurred months if not years ago, and I wonder if the recent software doesn't support it on these machines.
> 
> With the HR22 I have tried more than a dozen times. The HR20 I tried twice. I know that people say it's a "timing" thing, but I have tried every permutation I can think of. I've tried it when it's a "reset everything" and I've tried it when it's just "restart the receiver." I've tried it with an RBR, and I've tried it after pulling the plug. I've also tried every combination of holding buttons: holding both or holding one then pressing the other at every point in the cycle when the DVR lights go out or the screen goes blank, both initially, and then the brief time it goes black after "Just a few seconds more" and everyplace in between. Nothing works. If someone could try it and if he/she gets it to work tell me how, I'd love it, as I have an issue I am hoping a reformat will help solve. BTW as far as the timing goes, I have no problems forcing a software download with 0-2-4-6-8. I don't think my timing's that bad.
> 
> SMK


If that doesn't work I would suggest a Reset Everything.Also when your not watching it put it in standby.If all that fails call DirecTV for a replacement.Good Luck!


----------

